# Reposition taskbar?



## Gordon (May 20, 2000)

My blue taskbar is now vertical on the right side of the screen and I cannot find the secret switch that will put it back on the bottom where it belongs.


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

Right-click on a blank area of the taskbar, and make sure that 'Lock the taskbar' is unchecked. Then just click and drag the bar with the mouse.

Slainte

midders


----------



## Gordon (May 20, 2000)

Yes, the "book" says just click the taskbar and drag it where you want, but that doesn't work ---- until you "unlock" the task bar. Thank you very much.


----------

